# e39 530i DSP audio problem (DICE DSP kit)



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey,

When i use ipod i get strange sound when adjusting volume (like someone is knocking, 1push=1 knock). I´ve tried another ADC (analog to digital converter) and knocking was still there. I tried another audio source to ADC and it was still there (i removed DICE and ipod from car, left only ADC, this means DICE and Ipod are just fine). I even tried loop isolators, powered ADC from 230VAC to 9VDC converter (here in Estonia we have 230VAC in houses) and it was still there. I tried to power ADC from AMP´s power connections, from cd-box connector and directly from car battery but it´s still there.

Here comes the interesting part, with original cd-box this sound is gone. What is wrong?

This is how it´s connected:
http://www.hot.ee/aise/Dice_DSP.jpg

Any ideas? Anyone experiencing something similar?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aise said:


> Hey,
> 
> When i use ipod i get strange sound when adjusting volume (like someone is knocking, 1push=1 knock). I´ve tried another ADC (analog to digital converter) and knocking was still there. I tried another audio source to ADC and it was still there (i removed DICE and ipod from car, left only ADC, this means DICE and Ipod are just fine). I even tried loop isolators, powered ADC from 230VAC to 9VDC converter (here in Estonia we have 230VAC in houses) and it was still there. I tried to power ADC from AMP´s power connections, from cd-box connector and directly from car battery but it´s still there.
> 
> ...


Have not heard this issue before. I would recommend taking your 5-series to an installer for inspection since this would be hard to diagnose blindly.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

I installed it myself. I have tried so many things to fix it and no results so far. As long as i don´t touch volume buttons it´s all great, starting and stopping the car makes also those terrible noises.

What makes is so mysterious is that with cd-box its gone. :bawling:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aise said:


> I installed it myself. I have tried so many things to fix it and no results so far. As long as i don´t touch volume buttons it´s all great, starting and stopping the car makes also those terrible noises.
> 
> What makes is so mysterious is that with cd-box its gone. :bawling:


Have you had an installer take a look at the kit for you? They may be able find the source of the problem, this is a tough one to diagnose over a forum.


----------



## Big Chaze (Mar 3, 2007)

I did notice some popping when I turn the system on/off. Could be due to a bad ground or something.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Chaze said:


> I did notice some popping when I turn the system on/off. Could be due to a bad ground or something.


something else here, i´ve tried all possible places for grounding. i´m thinking of going back to cd´s this knocking is really annoying


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aise said:


> something else here, i´ve tried all possible places for grounding. i´m thinking of going back to cd´s this knocking is really annoying


Have you tried taking the vehicle to an installer for inspection? If not, we can have the kit tested here on our bench and vehicles.


----------



## aise (Oct 11, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Have you tried taking the vehicle to an installer for inspection? If not, we can have the kit tested here on our bench and vehicles.


not yet. i´d like to send it to you for testing. contact me for details [email protected]


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

aise said:


> not yet. i´d like to send it to you for testing. contact me for details [email protected]


email sent.


----------

